# Wahl: User 2010



## Paule (28 Dezember 2010)

Seit 2006 nun das fünfte Mal in Folge, die traditionelle Wahl:

*>>> User des Jahres 2010 <<<*​ 
Hiermit ist die Nominierung abgeschlossen und die Wahl kann beginnen.

Wie man schon aus den Nominierungen erkennen kann, gibt es dieses Jahr sicherlich wieder ein Kopf an Kopf rennen.

Ich möchte auch an alle "Neulinge" plädieren ihre Stimme hier abzugeben.
Sei es aus Dank für die Hilfe die sie erhalten haben, oder weil es einfach Spaß macht die Beiträge zu lesen, oder was auch immer.

In alphabetischer Reihenfolge!

Kleingedrucktes:
Zur Teilnahme gibt es keine Bedingungen noch anschließende Verpflichtungen. 
Es ist einfach nur eine nette Sache und je mehr mitmachen umso interessanter wird die Wahl.


----------



## argv_user (28 Dezember 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Seit 2006 nun das fünfte Mal in Folge, die traditionelle Wahl:
> 
> *>>> User des Jahres 2010 <<<*​
> Hiermit ist die Nominierung abgeschlossen und die Wahl kann beginnen.
> ...



Ich habe ja meine Stimme schon abgegeben; leider bestürzt mich das Verfahren mit der Nominierung und der nachfolgenden Wahl doch sehr, erinnert mich irgendwie an die parlamentarische Demokratie 
Die Einschränkung der Wahlmöglichkeiten der Wahlberechtigten ist bei uns hui, und sonstwo pfui.


----------



## Paule (28 Dezember 2010)

argv_user schrieb:


> Ich habe ja meine Stimme schon abgegeben; leider bestürzt mich das Verfahren mit der Nominierung und der nachfolgenden Wahl doch sehr, erinnert mich irgendwie an die parlamentarische Demokratie
> Die Einschränkung der Wahlmöglichkeiten der Wahlberechtigten ist bei uns hui, und sonstwo pfui.


Was passt dir denn nicht?
Warum hast du dich nicht vorher gemeldet (Nominierung). 
Oder bist du einer von denen, die gegen alles und jeden sind, aber keine eigenen Vorschläge haben? 
Die Jahre davor lief doch die Wahl hier auch so ab, oder bist du neu hier.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Dezember 2010)

*Zweitacount sind blöd*

@forendiva,
kannst du dich wieder nicht entscheiden, das
du deinen zweitacount rausgeholt hast und 
zweimal abstimmst. Ich dachte die Regeln 
sind eindeutig, ich find das blöd.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (28 Dezember 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> @forendiva,
> kannst du dich wieder nicht entscheiden, das
> du deinen zweitacount rausgeholt hast und
> zweimal abstimmst. Ich dachte die Regeln
> sind eindeutig, ich find das blöd.



Wo sieht man denn wer alles abgestimmt hat?


----------



## Corosop15 (28 Dezember 2010)

Hallo Jochen, gehe ich dem Beitrag ganz nach oben. Dort gibt es ein Feld "Umfrage".


----------



## Jochen Kühner (28 Dezember 2010)

Corosop15 schrieb:


> Hallo Jochen, gehe ich dem Beitrag ganz nach oben. Dort gibt es ein Feld "Umfrage".



Aber da seh Ich doch nicht wer alles abgestimmt hat, oder bin Ich blind?


----------



## Corosop15 (29 Dezember 2010)

A bisserl, 

rechts unten ist ein Link: Umfrageergebnis anzeigen.

Gruß
Corosop15


----------



## Jochen Kühner (29 Dezember 2010)

Corosop15 schrieb:


> A bisserl,
> 
> rechts unten ist ein Link: Umfrageergebnis anzeigen.
> 
> ...



Jetzt hab Ichs gefunden, muss auf die Anzahl der Stimmen klicken....


----------



## argv_user (29 Dezember 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Was passt dir denn nicht?
> Warum hast du dich nicht vorher gemeldet (Nominierung).
> Oder bist du einer von denen, die gegen alles und jeden sind, aber keine eigenen Vorschläge haben?
> Die Jahre davor lief doch die Wahl hier auch so ab, oder bist du neu hier.



Ich betrachte lediglich die "Nominierung" als komplett überflüssig.
Ist vielleicht nicht ganz deutlich geworden.

Natürlich gehe ich zur Wahl bzw habe ich ja schon getan. Aber die Wahlmöglichkeiten
auf eine Teilmenge von "Experten" vorgeschlagenen einzuschränken, das halte ich für falsch.
Wir sind doch hier nicht bei DSDS.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 Dezember 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Seit 2006 nun das fünfte Mal in Folge, die traditionelle Wahl:
> 
> *>>> User des Jahres 2010 <<<*​




Hallo Paule,

vielleicht kannst Du im ersten Thread noch angeben, wie lange 
das Wahllokal geöffnet ist. :-D​


----------



## vierlagig (29 Dezember 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo Paule,
> 
> vielleicht kannst Du im ersten Thread noch angeben, wie lange
> das Wahllokal geöffnet ist. :-D
> [/LEFT]





> Diese Umfrage wird am *07.01.2011* um *20:05* geschlossen



steht oben drüber...


----------



## Paule (29 Dezember 2010)

argv_user schrieb:


> Aber die Wahlmöglichkeiten auf eine Teilmenge von "Experten" vorgeschlagenen einzuschränken, das halte ich für falsch.


Man kann bei dieser Umfrage aber nur maximal 10 Felder vorgeben. 


argv_user schrieb:


> Ich betrachte lediglich die "Nominierung" als komplett überflüssig.


Durch die Nominierung können halt die Leute mit den meisten Stimmen "rausgefiltert" werden.


----------



## chkdsk.exe (29 Dezember 2010)

Kann leider bei der Wahl nicht abstimmen, da der von mir favorisierte User hier leider nicht gelistet ist.  

zwo drei vier: _eene meene miste....


[edit]
hab mich kurzfristig noch umentschieden
[/edit]
_


----------



## Paule (30 Dezember 2010)

chkdsk.exe schrieb:


> Kann leider bei der Wahl nicht abstimmen, da der von mir favorisierte User hier leider nicht gelistet ist.


Schade dass Du bei der Nominierung nicht mitgemacht hast.
Vielleicht hätte Deine Stimme einiges geändert.


----------



## Paule (31 Dezember 2010)

Hauruck
So, wieder nach oben schieb.

Kann hier nicht endlich mal einer einen Nagel reinhauen?

Hallo Admin, wenn es nicht über PN geht wie dann?
Beitrag melden?


----------



## Ralle (31 Dezember 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Hauruck
> So, wieder nach oben schieb.
> 
> Kann hier nicht endlich mal einer einen Nagel reinhauen?
> ...



Ist ja schon gut Paule, heul nicht , ich pins mal oben fest!


----------



## IBFS (4 Januar 2011)

argv_user schrieb:


> Wir sind doch hier nicht bei DSDS.



Stell dir vor wir müssten nach der Nominierung auch noch singen... ohh weia 

Frank


----------



## argv_user (4 Januar 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Stell dir vor wir müssten nach der Nominierung auch noch singen... ohh weia
> 
> Frank



Obwohl, ein anständiger Männerchor ist ja auch nicht zu verachten.
Nur geht das ja nur beim Forumstreffen. Und da tut sich die Frage
nach dem Sound ja wohl erst dann auf, wenn es schon zu spät ist.

So, mal abwarten was bei der Wahl rauskommt. Jedenfalls trifft es 
keinen Unschuldigen.

In diesem Sinne: Macht was Gutes aus dem neuen Jahr.


----------



## IBFS (4 Januar 2011)

argv_user schrieb:


> Obwohl, ein anständiger Männerchor ist ja auch nicht zu verachten.



Ich singe in der Freizeit in einem Männerchor, aber da stehe ich ja nicht alleine auf der Bühne wie bei DSDS 

Frank


----------



## Jan (4 Januar 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Stell dir vor wir müssten nach der Nominierung auch noch singen... ohh weia
> 
> Frank


 
Dann wäre ich echt froh, dass ich nicht auf der Liste stehe.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (4 Januar 2011)

was passiert eigendlich bei einem Unendschieden ???? Stichwahl ? Pokalverdopplung, Stichsäge ?


----------



## IBFS (4 Januar 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> was passiert eigendlich bei einem Unendschieden ???? Stichwahl ? Pokalverdopplung, Stichsäge ?



Dann müssen die zwei Gewinner heiraten. (Drei Gewinner wären ja der Zufälle zuviel)  

Frank


----------



## Homer79 (4 Januar 2011)

> Drei Gewinner wären ja der Zufälle zuviel




...oder der anfang vom kreis *ROFL*


----------



## Paule (4 Januar 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> was passiert eigendlich bei einem Unendschieden ???? Stichwahl ? Pokalverdopplung, Stichsäge ?


Gute Frage! 
Also den schönen Pokal durchsägen geht ja wohl gar nicht. :sb6:
Für mich käme da nur eine Stichwahl in Frage, was meint Ihr dazu?

Bei drei Gewinnern könnten zwei ja eine Koalition eingehen.
Die Koalitionsverhandlungen wären sicher interessant.
Wichtige Themen:
- Bevorzugte Programmiersprache
- Symbolische Adressierung
- Direkter Panel Zugriff auf Instanzdaten (natürlich lesend und schreibend)
- Gibt es ein leben ohne SPS


----------



## Tommi (4 Januar 2011)

*Torverhältnis*

(Erhaltene Danke/Beiträge)*100

100%tig gerecht ist das aber auch nicht...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## PN/DP (4 Januar 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> was passiert eigendlich bei einem Unendschieden ???? Stichwahl ? Pokalverdopplung, Stichsäge ?





Ich ahne, dann wird der aktuelle Pokalbesitzer seine Stimme abgeben und Zünglein an der Waage sein. 
Larry Laffer kann es sich dann aussuchen, an wen er den Pokal weitergibt.
(das wäre eine schöne Regelung - doch mein Mitleid für diese schwere Entscheidung hat LL jetzt schon).

Ich finde es schöner und spannender, daß dieses Jahr offenbar mehrere User den Pokal verdient haben sollen.
Besser als ein einsames Licht weit vorweg und dann eine Weile nichts ... 

Harald


----------



## Jan (4 Januar 2011)

*Ein Vorschlag für eine andere Wahl.*

Ich habe eben meiner Freundin von der "Wahl: *User* 2010" erzählt.

Sie hat "Wahl *Loser* 2010" verstanden und gefragt wer der größte Idiot ist.

Wäre evt. als Gegenstück auch interessant.


----------



## IBFS (4 Januar 2011)

Jan schrieb:


> Ich habe eben meiner Freundin von der "Wahl: *User* 2010" erzählt.
> Sie hat "Wahl *Loser* 2010" verstanden und gefragt wer der größte Idiot ist.
> Wäre evt. als Gegenstück auch interessant.



Ok. Jan - du bist von mir nominiert   *ROFL*  und deine Freundlin gleich mit 

Frank


----------



## Paule (5 Januar 2011)

Jan schrieb:


> Ich habe eben meiner Freundin von der "Wahl: *User* 2010" erzählt.
> 
> Sie hat "Wahl *Loser* 2010" verstanden und gefragt wer der größte Idiot ist.


Hallo Jan, 
das ist eindeutig ein Freud'scher Versprecher und ich sage Dir, Du bist zuviel Online.


----------



## Larry Laffer (5 Januar 2011)

Hallo,
ja ... ich werde mit der Abgabe meiner Stimme noch ein bißchen warten.
Und falls es trotzdem mehrere mit der gleichen Anzahl von Stimmen gibt (kommt mir irgendwie ein bißchen bekannt vor - ich habe da gerade ein Deja-Vu) dann würde ich vorschlagen, dass der Pokal dann herum gereicht wird und alle zugehörigen Namen und 2010 eingraviert werden (mal sehen, wie das dann platzlich so hinkommt).

Mal sehen, wie es sich so entwicklet. es gibt ja schließlich auch noch ein paar User (außer mir), die noch nicht abgestimmt haben.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## veritas (5 Januar 2011)

Was hier los? 


*Ausserdem glaube ich nicht das  Carl Zuckermayer, selbst die Carl-Zuckmayer-Medaille in
Empfang genommen hättte............ hhahaaaaaaaaa

*_So schaffe ich mir ein virtuelles Ego.....
Posten was das Zeugs hängt, theatralische Abgänge, Pokale stiften, und 
nachher selber diesen "einheimsen" hahahahhhahahahaaaa_*

*ROFL*
*


----------



## Verpolt (5 Januar 2011)

veritas schrieb:


> Was hier los?
> 
> 
> *Ausserdem glaube ich nicht das  Carl Zuckermayer, selbst die Carl-Zuckmayer-Medaille in
> ...



Was mit dir hier los?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (5 Januar 2011)

Ich glaube, der mag 4L nicht ...


----------



## Verpolt (5 Januar 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Ich glaube, der mag 4L nicht ...



achso


----------



## Jan (5 Januar 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Ok. Jan - du bist von mir nominiert *ROFL* und deine Freundlin gleich mit
> 
> Frank


 
Das habe ich befürchtet.

Habe ich es wirklich verdient?


----------



## Jan (5 Januar 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Hallo Jan,
> das ist eindeutig ein Freud'scher Versprecher und ich sage Dir, Du bist zuviel Online.


 
Da würde dir meine Freundin sicher zustimmen.
Aber ich persönlich verbringe ca. 90 % meiner Onlinezeit im SPS-Forum und 5% mit E-Mails lesen.
Ich persönlich denke, dass ich nicht zu viel online bin.


----------



## Paule (7 Januar 2011)

So Leute, die Zeit drängt!

Bevor Ihr in Euer verdientes Wochenende geht, schaut noch mal schnell an der Wahlurne vorbei. 

Die letzten Stunden laufen.:sm10:


----------



## Rainer Hönle (7 Januar 2011)

Bis eben haben bereits 100 Leute abgestimmt. Nur ich kann mich immer noch nicht entscheiden .


----------



## Larry Laffer (7 Januar 2011)

Leider habe ich zu späterer Stunde vermutlich keine Zeit ins Forum zu schauen - deshalb nun jetzt mein Votum - im Grunde hatte ich es aber (zumindestens verbal) sowieso schon verkündet. Dabei bleibe ich auch ...

Mal schauen, was dann hinterher dabei herauskommt ...

Liebe Grüße
Larry


----------



## zotos (7 Januar 2011)

Schön das Paul die Wahl zum User 2010 übernommen hat. Vielen Dank für Deinen Einsatz.

Leider stelle ich fest das die Wahl ich zügig dem Ende nähert und ich die Beteiligung einiger Kollegen vermisse.

Hier mal die positiv Liste der Kollegen (in alphabetischer Reihenfolge zum leichteren Nachschlagen und Nachfragen ;o) ) die sich bis her an der Wahl aktiv beteiligt haben:


```
Approx
argv_user
Astralavista
astranik
AUDSUPERUSER
Aventinus
Bernard
bloodymichael
Cassandra
centipede
ch1576
chkdsk.exe
cindy
com
Corosop15
Cosman
Da_Basco
Daisy
dalbi
Deltal
der_iwan
diabolo150973
Dr.M
dtsclipper
ebt'ler
edison
eloboys
falke69
forendiva
Full Flavor
Gerhard Bäurle
gerry_mobil
HaDi
Helmut_von_der_Reparatur
Hermann
Homer79
hucki
IBFS
IBN-Service
Jan
Jochen Kühner
joflow
Junior
Larry Laffer
Lebenslang
Lipperlandstern
lorenz2512
Lupo
magmaa
marlob
Matze001
Mäuseklavier
MeisterLampe81
Mertin
MM-Automatisierung
M-Ott
MSB
nade
Nico99
Nordischerjung
OHGN
Onkel Dagobert
paula23
Paule
Perfektionist
peter(R)
Phase
PhilippL
PID
Pizza
PLC-Gundel
PN/DP
puzzlefreak
Rainer Hönle
RGerlach
Rudi
Safety
SebastianM
Semo
sepp
Sitop
smartie
Sockenralf
SPS_IBS
SPSKILLER
Stanzman
The Big B.
Thinfilm
Tholu
thomas_1975
Thomas_v2.1
thomass5
ThorstenK
TobiasM
Toki0604
Tommi
UniMog
Unimog-HeizeR
veritas
Verpolt
vierlagig
waldy
winnman
Zefix
zotos
```
Da fehlen doch noch einige.


----------



## Corosop15 (7 Januar 2011)

Ich möchte ja Euer Hochwohlgeboren nicht zu nahe treten,

aber ich habe gewählt (schon vor 2 Tagen).

Gruß
Corosop15


----------



## zotos (7 Januar 2011)

Corosop15 schrieb:


> Ich möchte ja Euer Hochwohlgeboren nicht zu nahe treten,
> 
> aber ich habe gewählt (schon vor 2 Tagen).
> 
> ...


Eben deswegen stehst Du ja auch auf der positiv Liste derer die bereits gewählt haben. 

PS: Unter dem Buchstaben "C"

PPS: Die Liste wurde bei 105 Stimmen erstellt und wird nicht mehr nach gepflegt. Allerdings freut es mich das neue Beteiligungen dazugekommen sind.


----------



## Corosop15 (7 Januar 2011)

Entschuldigung,
hatte das mit dem "positiv" überlesen....

Gruß
Corosop15


----------



## vierlagig (7 Januar 2011)

und hier die liste der user, die mir positiv aufgefallen sind - alphabetisch


```
[URL="http://sps-forum.de/member.php?u=1918"]argv_user[/URL], [URL="http://sps-forum.de/member.php?u=16113"]astranik[/URL], [URL="http://sps-forum.de/member.php?u=7910"]dtsclipper[/URL], [URL="http://sps-forum.de/member.php?u=12209"]ebt'ler[/URL], [URL="http://sps-forum.de/member.php?u=2257"]edison[/URL], [URL="http://sps-forum.de/member.php?u=10112"]Full Flavor[/URL], [URL="http://sps-forum.de/member.php?u=10388"]Homer79[/URL], [URL="http://sps-forum.de/member.php?u=14263"]Jan[/URL], [URL="http://sps-forum.de/member.php?u=3444"]Junior[/URL], [URL="http://sps-forum.de/member.php?u=20095"]M-Ott[/URL], [URL="http://sps-forum.de/member.php?u=21594"]Mertin[/URL], [URL="http://sps-forum.de/member.php?u=1345"]paula23[/URL], [URL="http://sps-forum.de/member.php?u=10603"]peter(R)[/URL], [URL="http://sps-forum.de/member.php?u=7521"]PhilippL[/URL], [URL="http://sps-forum.de/member.php?u=16333"]RGerlach[/URL], [URL="http://sps-forum.de/member.php?u=13"]Rudi[/URL], [URL="http://sps-forum.de/member.php?u=9059"]SebastianM[/URL], [URL="http://sps-forum.de/member.php?u=7400"]Semo[/URL], [URL="http://sps-forum.de/member.php?u=21219"]Sitop[/URL], [URL="http://sps-forum.de/member.php?u=15368"]Thinfilm[/URL], [URL="http://sps-forum.de/member.php?u=12321"]Tholu[/URL], [URL="http://sps-forum.de/member.php?u=1793"]thomass5[/URL], [URL="http://sps-forum.de/member.php?u=28201"]Toki0604[/URL], [URL="http://sps-forum.de/member.php?u=325"]zotos[/URL]
```
 
@zotos: ich versteh den sinn nicht, aber schon gut... alt, senil und im rolator-club scheinen nicht nur andere zu sein


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 Januar 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> und hier die liste der user, die mir positiv aufgefallen sind - alphabetisch
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


 
Da stehen aber zu wenig Namen drauf  ..... machste noch ein bisschen Wahlkampf auf den letzen Metern ?


----------



## Jan (7 Januar 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> und hier die liste der user, die mir positiv aufgefallen sind - alphabetisch
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


 
Ich denke das dient dazu diejenigen, die nicht gewählt haben zu provozieren / motivieren noch zu wählen.
Ein "Hätte ich gewählt, würde ich auch auf der Positivliste stehen. " Efekt.


----------



## zotos (7 Januar 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> @zotos: ich versteh den sinn nicht, aber schon gut... alt, senil und im rolator-club scheinen nicht nur andere zu sein



Dann mach ich Dir eben den Erklärbär:
Die Liste Zeigte an wer alles seine Stimme  (beim Zählerstand 105) bereits abgeben hatte. Da findet man viele bekannte Namen aber einige eben nicht.

Hier sind doch mehr als 109 (aktuelle Zahl) Leute aktiv. Also wer seinen Eigenen Namen nicht auf der Liste gefunden hatte, hat das Abstimmen vergessen (oder schlimmeres) und kommt in den Rolatorclub.


----------



## stift (7 Januar 2011)

ich für meinen teil, hab das abstimmen zwar nicht vergessen, werd aber dieses jahr keine stimme abgeben, weil ich im moment nur noch den stammtisch verfolge. *ROFL*
was in "simatic" übers jahr gelaufen is, weiß ich net. aber in zwei jahren oder so hab ich hoffentlich mit automatisierung wieder mehr am zu tun x)


----------



## IBFS (7 Januar 2011)

stift schrieb:


> werd aber dieses jahr keine stimme abgeben, weil ich im moment nur noch den stammtisch verfolge....



..was ist denn das für ne Ausrede. Als ob es bei der Wahl nur um fachliche
Gründe gehen würde (das hast du wohl was nisch ganz verstanden ).
Jedenfalls gibt selbst der Stammtisch genüg Gründe bei jemanden ein 
Kreuz zu machen. Ist ja wirkilch nur ne Blumentopfwahl   und nicht die
Wahl zum Landtag.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (7 Januar 2011)

zotos schrieb:


> *Genossen und Genossinen,*
> 
> leider stelle ich fest das die Wahl ich zügig dem Ende nähert und ich die Beteiligung einiger Kollegen vermisse.
> 
> ...




Vor 22 Jahren wäre die Wahl im Osten ähnlich abgelaufen..

Naja, in Russland ist es immer noch so..  

gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Paule (7 Januar 2011)

Hiermit ist die Wahl beendet.

Ich gratuliere dem Gewinner zum 

*>>> User 2010 <<<*

*Helmut_von_der_Reparatur*

Natürlich hätte es jeder der Nominierten verdient (und noch viele mehr), aber wie immer, es kann halt nur einen Gewinner geben. 

Das war wieder mal eine richtig spannende Wahl mit einem angekündigten Kopf an Kopf rennen. 
Und deshalb möchte ich mich bei allen bedanken die sich daran beteiligt haben.
Wie Zotos auch schreibt, war die Wahlbeteiligung nicht sehr berauschend, aber sie hat sich gesteigert.


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (7 Januar 2011)

:sm16::sm16::sm16: *Herzlichen Glückwunsch Helmut !!!!*   :sm19::sm19::sm19:


----------



## dalbi (7 Januar 2011)

Hi Helmut,

auch von mir, herzlichen Glückwunsch. 

Gruss Daniel


----------



## zotos (7 Januar 2011)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Vor 22 Jahren wäre die Wahl im Osten ähnlich abgelaufen..
> 
> Naja, in Russland ist es immer noch so..
> 
> ...


Ich distanziere mich vom Kommunismus und habe nur aus versehen für einen Ossi gestimmt ;o)


----------



## zotos (7 Januar 2011)

Ich gratuliere dem Landadel Helmut_von_der_Reparatur.

Vielen Dank für Deine Beiträge bleib so und mach weiter so!


Gruß
ZoToS


----------



## IBFS (7 Januar 2011)

@HvdR       Glückwunsch!


----------



## Jan (7 Januar 2011)

Ich gratuliere auch zum Sieg. :sm24:
Weiter so.

Bin schon gespannt, ob die Wahl User 2011 genauso spannend wird.

Ich hoffe, dass auch alle die es nicht ganz bis auf den ersten Platz geschafft haben, weiter fleißig dabei bleiben.


----------



## Corosop15 (7 Januar 2011)

Helmut,

möchte Dir auch gratulieren. Hast ja 'nen strammen Endpurt hingelegt...


----------



## Verpolt (7 Januar 2011)

Gratulation !!!

:s11::s4:


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 Januar 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Helmut !!!..... ich frag mich was dich der Sieg gekostet hast und warum du meine Stimme nicht gekauft hast ??????


----------



## Sockenralf (7 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

auch von mir "herzlichen Glühstrumpf"

Wo ist das Bier?



MfG


----------



## PN/DP (7 Januar 2011)

Auch von mir: Herzlichen Glückwunsch Helmut ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Das ja war noch ein toller Endspurt!

Harald


----------



## Jochen Kühner (7 Januar 2011)

Auch von mir alles gute...


----------



## Safety (7 Januar 2011)

Hallo Helmut,
  auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

auch herzlichen Glückwunsch von mir an Helmut sowie an 
vierlagig und PN/DP knapp dahinter. 

Macht weiter so!


----------



## HaDi (7 Januar 2011)

Hallo Helmut,

ich schließe mich den Ausführungen meiner Vorredner bzw. -schreiber an.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch von HaDi


----------



## vierlagig (7 Januar 2011)

ich gratuliere mir zum zweiten platz, nachdem ja bei der letzten wahl so einiges nicht gepasst hat.

und natürlich gratuliere ich auch PN/DP zu seiner platzierung, die bei weitem besser ausfallen hätte können, ja, sogar müssen.

ich finde es schade, dass larry dieses jahr dann doch so abgeschlagen finalieren muß, freue mich aber sehr, dass keiner der nominierten ohne zuneigungsbekundungen heut abend ins bett gehen muss...

helmut gratuliere ich zu seiner gefolgsschar und dem sieg der wahl!


----------



## veritas (8 Januar 2011)

Glückwunsch

HELMUT


LG

Mario


----------



## Rainer Hönle (8 Januar 2011)

Herzliche Glückwunsch an Helmut zur Wahl des Users 2010 und auch an vierlagig und PN/DP zu den Plätzen zwei und drei. Macht weiter so.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (8 Januar 2011)

Ich gratuliere allen auf dem Siegertreppchen, es war ja wirklich knapp. Ihr habt es alle drei verdient.


----------



## Ralle (8 Januar 2011)

Ich freu mich für euch. Es ist schön zu sehen, dass es noch genug "Knallköppe" gibt, die ihre Freizeit und ihr Wissen kostenfrei Anderen zur Verfügung stellen. Da nur 3 Leute aufs Treppchen können, sei aber allen Anderen gleich mal mit gedankt!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 Januar 2011)

Helmut meldet sich gar nicht zu Wort. Feilt er noch an seiner Rede oder hat es ihm die Sprache verschlagen ?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Januar 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Helmut meldet sich gar nicht zu Wort. Feilt er noch an seiner Rede oder hat es ihm die Sprache verschlagen ?


 
...ein bisschen ist es so, dass es mir die Sprache verschlagen hat, wer für 
mich der User des Jahres hätte sein müssen, sieht man an meiner Stimmabgabe...
Außerdem bin ich noch nicht wieder richtig fit, da ich gestern auf die
Straße gerannt bin eine Sektdusche veranstaltet habe und den Rest natürlich
Selber gesoffen habe. Meine Nachbarn wissen immer noch nicht was mit mir los war
und zeigen immer noch mit den Finger auf mein Haus wenn Sie vorbeigehen…

Also ich bedanke mich natürlich für die reichlichen Stimmen, aber wer jetzt erwartet
das jetzt vernünftige Beiträge von mir kommen hat sich getäuscht, das fange ich erst
gar nicht an 

So jetzt gehe ich wieder Schlafen…..


PS. für mich ist eigendlich nur eins wichtig, das ich die meisten Frauenstimmen in der Umfrage bekomen habe.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 Januar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ....
> PS. für mich eigendlich nur eins wichtig, das ich die meisten Frauenstimmen in der Umfrage bekomen habe....


 
DAS hat mich auch am meisten gewundert .........


----------



## Larry Laffer (8 Januar 2011)

Hallo ihr ...
alea iacta est - die Würfel sind gefallen ...!

auf diesem Wege auch vom mir die allerherzlichsten Glückwünsche :
1. an Helmut als DEN User 2010
2. an Vierlagig als den Vize-User 2010
3. an Harald als die (leider) Nr.3

Nach meiner Meinung haben aber (bei der Stimmverteilung) alle 3 in gleicher Weise diesen Tiel verdient.
Auf jeden Fall aber geht der Gewinn der Sache an das Forum (also an Alle) denn das Forum partizipiert ja an all dem, was dieser Wahl vorausgegangen ist und sie somit gerechtfertigt hat.

Ein bißchen wehmütig werde ich also nun schweren Herzens den doch inszwischen liebgewonnenen Pokal herausrücken und ihn Helmut dann mit einem lachenden und einem weinenden Auge zukommen lassen ...

Liebe Grüße
Larry


----------



## Corosop15 (8 Januar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> PS. für mich ist eigendlich nur eins wichtig, das ich die meisten Frauenstimmen in der Umfrage bekomen habe.


 
Da gibt es dann neben dem Pokal auch noch einen neuen Titel: 

Cassanova von der Reparatur


----------



## Tommi (8 Januar 2011)

Lieber Helmut,

Herzliche Glückwünsche aus der "Nachbarschaft" zum Gewinn der Wahl.

Natürlich auch an die Kollegen auf Platz 2 und 3 sowie an alle, die nominiert worden sind.

Außerdem einen Dank an Paule für das Organisieren.

Viele Grüsse
Tommi


----------



## diabolo150973 (8 Januar 2011)

Hallo Helmut,

allerherzlichsten Glückwunsch zur gewonnen Wahl!!!

Ich hoffe, wir können dieses Ereignis im laufenden Jahr noch begießen!


Gruß,

dia


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Januar 2011)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut,
> 
> allerherzlichsten Glückwunsch zur gewonnen Wahl!!!
> 
> ...



Mit Sicherheit :sm24:


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 Januar 2011)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> .....
> Ein bißchen wehmütig werde ich also nun schweren Herzens den doch inszwischen liebgewonnenen Pokal herausrücken und ihn Helmut dann mit einem lachenden und einem weinenden Auge zukommen lassen ...
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Larry


 
Als Übergabeort schlage ich die Kajüte in WaLiBo vor. Dann hab ich auch was davon   Vielleicht sind dann ja auch Markus und seine Männer da


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Januar 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Als Übergabeort schlage ich die Kajüte in WaLiBo vor. Dann hab ich auch was davon   Vielleicht sind dann ja auch Markus und seine Männer da



Keine so schlechte Idee....


----------



## Jan (9 Januar 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Als Übergabeort schlage ich die Kajüte in WaLiBo vor. Dann hab ich auch was davon  Vielleicht sind dann ja auch Markus und seine Männer da


 
Wo ist denn das, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Januar 2011)

Jan schrieb:


> Wo ist denn das, wenn man fragen darf?



Das ist in Walibo

Bad-Waldliesborn bei Lippstadt


----------



## PN/DP (9 Januar 2011)

*Google weiß es ...*



Jan schrieb:


> Lipperlandstern schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Als Übergabeort schlage ich die Kajüte in WaLiBo vor. Dann hab ich auch was davon   Vielleicht sind dann ja auch Markus und seine Männer da
> ...


http://www.cocktailbarkajuete.de/die-cocktailbar.html
http://www.cocktailbarkajuete.de/anfahrt.html

Harald


----------



## Jan (9 Januar 2011)

PN/DP schrieb:


> http://www.cocktailbarkajuete.de/die-cocktailbar.html
> http://www.cocktailbarkajuete.de/anfahrt.html
> 
> Harald


 
Die Links funktionieren nicht, ich komme nicht auf die Seiten drauf.


----------



## Tommi (9 Januar 2011)

Jan schrieb:


> Die Links funktionieren nicht, ich komme nicht auf die Seiten drauf.


 
Also ich komme drauf, dauert ein bißchen...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Jan (9 Januar 2011)

Bei mir zeigt er nach einiger Zeit (langes Laden) "Die Internetadresse konnte nicht gefunden werden." an.

Selbst das kopieren bis .de in die Adressleiste geht nicht (gleiche Meldung).


----------



## Jan (9 Januar 2011)

Über Explorer gehts.


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 Januar 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Als Übergabeort schlage ich die Kajüte in WaLiBo vor.


 
 qu'est que c'est ... ?

Oh ... man sollte weiterlesen - in der Folge wurde dann ja was dazu geschrieben ... auch wenn ich dadurch immer noch nicht schlauer bin ...
Aber wie auch immer ... ich denke, wir kommen schon zusammen.


----------



## RGerlach (10 Januar 2011)

HvdR, herzlichen Glückwunsch zum User 2010.

... den Platzierten: auch wenn es nicht geklappt hat, bitte weiter so.

PS: ich hoffe, dass sich 4l beim nächsten Stammtisch nicht lumpen lässt.

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## marlob (11 Januar 2011)

Ich wollte auch noch mal meine Gratulation los werden 

An Helmut zum Gewinn der Wahl und das du auch weiterhin hier im Forum für Unterhaltung sorgst  Nur nicht vernünftig werden 

An vierlagig zum zweiten Platz. Deine Qualitäten sind hier im Forum ja schon seid langem bekannt. 

An PN/DP, der erst seid anderthalb Jahren im Forum ist und durch viele fachlich gute Beiträge aufgefallen ist. Darum gabs auch meine Stimme 

An alle anderen nominierten und nicht nominierten, die zum Erfolg des Forums beitragen. Sei es durch einen einzelnen oder vielen hunderten oder gar tausenden guten, hilfreichen oder einfach nur witzigen Beiträgen.

An alle Hausaufgabensteller, Querköpfen, Uneinsichtigen usw.
Ohne euch wäre es doch auch langweilig


----------



## Paule (11 Januar 2011)

*Gewinnerpokal*

Helmut, von Dir erwarten wir natürlich auch ein Bild von dem Pokal auf Deinem Schreibtisch
oder im Glasschrank zwischen den Swarovski-Kristallen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Januar 2011)

Der kommt natürlich neben meinen Jesus, bei unseren Fernwartungsarbeitsplatz
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=154783&postcount=36

Dieses komischen Sarazin Kristalle, trägt meine Freundin um den Hals und
an den Ohren, da ist kein Platz für ein Pokal. 

LL hat mir, per PN geschrieben das die Gravur fertig ist. Jetzt müssen wir
Nur noch die Übergabe Organisieren.


----------



## vierlagig (11 Januar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> LL hat mir, per PN geschrieben das die Gravur fertig ist.



ein begnadeter gravör muß das gewesen sein, der Helmut_von_der_Reparatur auf den sockel schreiben konnte :shock:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Januar 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ein begnadeter gravör muß das gewesen sein, der Helmut_von_der_Reparatur auf den sockel schreiben konnte :shock:



LL hat es in der Glaskugel mit Salzsäure eingeritzt...geht einmal herum


----------



## Larry Laffer (12 Januar 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ein begnadeter gravör muß das gewesen sein, der Helmut_von_der_Reparatur auf den sockel schreiben konnte :shock:


 
Konnte er nicht ...
Es ist dann schon eine Abkürzung geworden - da meine Frau das ohne weitere Rückfrage gemacht hat ist "H.v.d.Reparatur" davon geworden - mir persönlich wäre (nach Rückfrage) "Helmut v.d. Reparatur" lieber gewesen - das hätte vielleicht auch noch gerade so gepasst.
Naja ... nun ist es geschehen ...


----------



## Question_mark (23 Januar 2011)

*Bitte Pin weg ...*

Hallo,

Kann dann mal ein Admin oder Mod den Pin aus diesem Fred rausnehmen ?
Dann mal bis auf 2012 ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------

